

Ask HN: What's your favorite productivity app? - csbartus

Since I can't add a poll I'm listing a few I've tried. Feel free to add yours.<p>I'm looking for the best to-do / gtd / project management app. As simple as Basecamp, but with repeating tasks and metrics if possible.<p>It seems none of these are meeting the requirements:
http://socialcompare.com/en/comparison/tasks-management-todo-lists-web-apps<p>http://web.appstorm.net/roundups/task-management/top-10-apps-web-based-task-managers/<p>Thanks!
======
pestaa
Since others can't view the amount of upvotes on your entries, this is
basically a worthless semi-poll. But a great karma farming attempt at least!

------
csbartus
TeuxDeux (<http://teuxdeux.com/>)

------
csbartus
Basecamp (<http://basecamp.com/>)

------
csbartus
Trello (<https://trello.com/>)

------
csbartus
Producteev (<http://www.producteev.com/home.php>)

------
csbartus
Flow (<http://www.getflow.com/>)

------
ukoki
Workflowy (<http://workflowy.com>)

------
csbartus
Todoist (<http://todoist.com/>)

------
bgadoci
Taskk.it (<http://taskk.it>)

------
matt_s
3x5 index cards and a pen

------
csbartus
Doit (<http://doit.im/>)

------
csbartus
flow.io (<http://flow.io/>)

------
csbartus
RTM (<http://www.rememberthemilk.com>)

